

Nestlé runs GPS-fitted chocolate bars competition - Jamiecon
http://www.campaignlive.co.uk/news/1150168/nestle-runs-gps-fitted-chocolate-bars-competition/

======
Jamiecon
Would love to see technical detail on this if anyone has a source.

